

General Electric Wants to Act Like a Startup - josh-wrale
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2014-08-07/ge-taps-lean-startup-ideas-for-faster-cheaper-product-rollout

======
FlailFast
An alternate title: People with incentives to promote lean startup methodology
score massive consulting contract with GE.

~~~
tedks
...the incentives being the contract.

